# The Rookie: Michael Beasley Episode 1



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?categoryId=2459788&brand=null&videoId=3448998&n8pe6c=2

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3448998"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3448998" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

This dude has Super-Star written all over him!!!

Bring him home Riles!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was already posted in the Beasley/Rose thread.

Kid has a huge personality. No doubt about that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

My bad.

Didnt see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No worries. Doesnt matter really 

I like how he called out the guy in the Addidas store who claimed to be a fan of his and DeAndre Jordan's :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

B'EASY!

Do the right thing, Riley, TAKE THE BEAST!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was funny when he owned the guy in the Adidas store "Yo ive been following you both all year long" "Oh Yeah? What school did he go to?" :lol:

He seemed genuinely happy to be coming to Chi or Mia...Please Riles, bring Beasley to South Beach!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure he doesn't want to be traded to Memphis.

Seattle he might dig, but I'm not sure Chris Wilcox, OJ Mayo, and dumping Blount is worth missing out on Beasley's potential.

Obviously this isn't about what HE wants, but I want to stick with Beasley. If any of this is true OJ Mayo must've pooped out golden eggs during a work out or something...crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ What he said...I just want Beasley. If we had finished third or fourth, i wouldve been happy to take Mayo. We finished top 2, we should take the best player available. Thats been proven to be Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw on ESPN that this will be a 10 part series. That's awesome. Can't wait for the next installment.

He's also writing a blog for espn



> *MICHAEL BEASLEY: PREPARING FOR THE DRAFT, BLOGGING FOR US*
> 
> by Michael Beasley
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya i cant wait to see the rest either...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Link


How can anyone say this kid doesn't have passion for the game? I'm beginning to think this pick is a steal. Thank you Chicago!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You can't have him. Paxson isn't dumb enough to pass on Beasley. He went with an unpopular head coach, so I don't think he'll stop by taking the unpopular draft pick when it's the right thing to do.

From everything I've heard, Beasley is pretty much the consensus #1 among NBA GM's, and has been all year. 

Have fun with Derrick Rose  ....and may God strike down John Paxson with lightning if he does pass on Beasley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know where to see the full video of the Drexel work out and shopping/eating? I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> You can't have him. Paxson isn't dumb enough to pass on Beasley. He went with an unpopular head coach, so I don't think he'll stop by taking the unpopular draft pick when it's the right thing to do.
> 
> From everything I've heard, Beasley is pretty much the consensus #1 among NBA GM's, and has been all year.
> 
> Have fun with Derrick Rose  ....and may God strike down John Paxson with lightning if he does pass on Beasley.


Hahaha...good stuff. Good point on the coaching hire, too. I'll be happy either way, but it just seems like such a done deal that Rose will be a Bull.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, A Bulls fan that doesnt want Rose? I'm shocked! :laugh:

There's probably only like 3 of you that would rather have Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Anyone know where to see the full video of the Drexel work out and shopping/eating? I can't find it anymore.


There's a longer version than the one on the 1st post?


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> There's a longer version than the one on the 1st post?


it was leaked on YouTUBE before the espn post but then pulled


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jace said:


> Hahaha...good stuff. Good point on the coaching hire, too. I'll be happy either way, but it just seems like such a done deal that Rose will be a Bull.


I don''t.

Beasley has been the consensus #1 among NBA GM's all year long.

Since the lottery, plenty of GM's have come out saying, "Beasley is a 20-10 guy form day one", or "You don't pass on a guy like Michael Beasley"....no GM's have come out to say similar things about Rose.

The past few years, ever since we traded Curry, the knock on the Bulls have been: They need a go to scorer, they need a post scorer. The knock was never they needed a point guard. That talk only came up because of Hinrich's bad year. I think it is reasonable to think that Hinrich bounces back. If Hinrich becomes a 16 PPG 7 APG guard next year...aka bouncing up his scoring, and taking a small leap up forward in passing...and stays pretty much better, how much better would Rose make the Bulls? Rose in his prime will be what, a 22 point 8 apg point guard? So Rose won't be too great of an upgrade over Hinrich...and you would be missing MIchael Beasley. 

Ben Gordon has been doing a lot of interviews recently. He smiles everytime when he talks about Beasley. He hinted that if you take Rose, you have to trade me. Rose would equal rebuilding.

At the draft lottery, 6 GM's were present. 4 out of the 6 said that they think Paxson is going to take Beasley.

Just look at the stats....come on. Michael Beasley 26 PPG 12.2 RPG, to Rose's 14.9 PPG 4.7 APG. Michael Beasley's average was better than Rose's best. One player dominated all of the time...one player dominated very little of the time.

Look at how MIchael Beasley talks. He said on Mully and Hanley that he felt that it was the lottery to decide who gets to take Michael Beasley. He said that he feels the 2 player race is good for the fans, and competition purposes...but believes that he will be the #1 pick.

Pat Riley has been constantly been trying to play mind games with Paxson to get Beasley to drop to #2. 

Beasley is getting the 2nd look treatment from the Bulls, and will be in for another workout next week. Thomas got a 2nd workout, Aldridge didn't...Thomas was the pick. Ben Gordon got the 2nd workout treatment, he was the pick...despite being a longshot originally.

I think in reality, Beasley was always going to be the #1 pick, and that it would take huge missteps (DUI's, etc.) for Beasley to fall to #2. I think we only hear the Rose talk because Paxson does due diligence in all his business, the Chicago fans want the hometown kid, and the chicago media is just pandering to these fans. Then you see the media just all latch on to this same idea.

Like take Chad Ford for example...he keeps hearing rumblings about Chicago taking Beasley...but he sticks with Rose as being Chicago's pick because it is popular sentiment. This is why the media tends to be wrong all the time, they don't think critically, and they just latch on to popular sentiment.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> There's a longer version than the one on the 1st post?





4putt said:


> it was leaked on YouTUBE before the espn post but then pulled


That sucks. They took out a lot of good stuff, like when you first see them outside of the gym and they're making those shocked faces, its because a hot blond girl walked by in a killer dress. Also when DeAndre is shooting from the free throw line and Beasley says "DeAndre Jordan...37% from the line this season", then starts laughing at him when he misses another one real bad. There was a lot of good stuff in there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're right, Ford started with Beasley at No. 1 but changed it to go along with the rest of the internet. DraftExpress held out the longest, but eventually gave in as well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also...I forgot.

Derrick Rose/Dwyane Wade...not so scary. Both players have suspect jumpshots (although Wade's improved) and both players will need the ball in their hands to be effective. I'd be looking to put a point guard like Calderon who could hit the three point shot next to Wade.

Derrick Rose/Michael Beasley...makes perfect sense. Good inside out scoring duo. I doubt Marion is in the Heat's plans past this year, as they are going to want a ****load of capspace to go after Lebron, and maybe sign a guy like Tyson Chandler in addition to Lebron in 2010. 

I think Beasley could get Paxson to draft him just by saying, "Remember, if you don't draft me, you will never make it out of the East until I retire."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, check out this article. It sounds like Pax/Vinny are leaning Beasley.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3452817

It is nice seeing the Heat draft talk, because they haven't made Beasley into Corliss Williamson like the Bulls fans are doing. Too make Rose jockriders.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny, I read that article and got the exact opposite opinion from it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

One GM was saying Rose is the can't-miss player in this draft. The sur-fire star, the best guard prospect in years, etc. etc.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paxson builds Beasley up as a scorer in the league, but then talks about 3-5 years down the road - what sort of team do we want to be? Who will be taking us where we want to go?

The answer for the Bulls, is Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Paxson builds Beasley up as a scorer in the league, but then talks about 3-5 years down the road - what sort of team do we want to be? Who will be taking us where we want to go?
> 
> The answer for the Bulls, is Rose.


No doubt. That's a done deal. I doubt the normally bland Rose would be saying the things he said if he didnt have a strong feeling that Bulls were taking him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed. Today was his strongest stance. The fact that Beasley came down to Miami for a meet and greet and workout and Rose didnt is enough evidence in my mind.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That vid was great, shows he has a great personality. He'll be a star, preferably a superstar, and he's the right kinda guy for it.

Can't wait for the other instalments of this series, but I'm really looking forward to Beasley in Miami!

* And suddenly I don't want to trade-down for Mayo.. This'll probly change by tomorrow though.. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> It is nice seeing the Heat draft talk, because they haven't made Beasley into Corliss Williamson like the Bulls fans are doing. Too make Rose jockriders.


Yea no offence to the Bulls board but wow, a lot of the guys over there don't want anything to do with Beasley.. They're claiming he's 6'5", can't play PF and will never be anything more than a scorer.. Meanwhile, Rose is the sure-thing, the next CP3.. 

I'd be happy with either, draft day's gona be great (unless Riley does something stupid for which I'll forever hate him, atleast until he pulls off another miracle like the Shaq-Matrix trade).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that article made me think Rose more than Beasley, especially the "3 or 4 years down the line" comment. Beasley makes more immediate sense, Rose long term.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ thats what I got from it. Bulls are lookin long term, and they should be. We should be lookin to put a guy who can get it done from day 1 next to DWade - and also has the potential to be a long term player at a position of need.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I don''t.
> 
> Beasley has been the consensus #1 among NBA GM's all year long.
> 
> ...


you are very wise and have a very mature 'media perception' for being 18 yrs old (according to your pro)


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Jace said:


> Yeah that article made me think Rose more than Beasley, especially the "3 or 4 years down the line" comment. Beasley makes more immediate sense, Rose long term.


rose not working out for the heat makes me lean that way too... 

the strange thing to me is the "three or four years down the line" quote... add another few years of mediocrity to last years bulls performance and would paxson even BE there to see that? would del ***** improve his stock and hang on that long? i don't think we live in a time in the overcharged fan and media-heavy sports world where people in the gm/head coach position look any further than the upcoming season... i doubt that they would be interested in laying the groundwork for their successors... i know i wouldn't be (are they both on five year guaranteed contracts?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Episode 2 is up 

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3452503"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3452503" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

New ESPN the Magazine cover


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Seeing that video, you can tell Beasley is gonna be a match up nightmare at PF. He'll running bigger players off the court with his conditioning and speed. He'll break them down off the dribble also, with his ballhandling skills and quickness. Either that, or he'll punish them with his long range shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yeah that article made me think Rose more than Beasley, especially the "3 or 4 years down the line" comment. Beasley makes more immediate sense, Rose long term.


I see that as Beasley still.

If we take Rose, Hinrich and Gordon are gone. They don't fit with Rose. The problem with Gordon is you don't get fair value for Gordon. That would also be trading away our best and third best player. 

The only trade where I could see us getting fair value for Gordon, would be a Sign and Trade along with Hinrich to the Rockets for T-Mac. But that wouldn't be good for us 3-4 years down the line, as T-Mac will probably be close to getting out of the league 4 years from now.

PG- Derrick Rose
SG- Thabo Sefolosha
SF- Luol Deng
PF- Tyrus Thomas
C- Joakim Noah

Assuming you end up having to trade Gordon/Hinrich for pennies on the dollar for expiring contracts....yeah, we would have capspace to make a run at Lebron/Wade...but Heat will also have caproom in 2010...and are more likely to snatch Lebron away than us...and Wade wouldn't leave if he was getting Lebron.

Is that a playoff team? Maybe...but I doubt it, not enough scorers. Is that a championship team...no way.

But if we take Beasley, he just solidly slides in:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Michael Beasley
C- Joakim Noah

Then you still have the 3 guys who got you back to the playoffs in Kirk/Ben/Deng. Then you can explore trades, like maybe Noah/Thomas for Okafor, or something.

It is going to be a lot easier to build around Beasley than Rose....since we already have good backcourt players to match with Beasley. With Rose, we have to get a bigger shooting guard next to him, because I doubt he can guard shooting guards like Kirk does....and we would have to look for new front court players, because to be honest, Thomas/Noah aren't going to cut it....Noah could work as a guy next to Beasley, but Thomas/Noah just won't cut it imo. 

Much easier to build around Beasley, and be a championship team. In addition, you don't have to go through Wade/Beasley every year...Rose/Wade is much easier to get through...just pack in your defense and force them to hit a jumper, and then hope they can't sign Bosh, or Lebron, or Melo, or whoever in 2010.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I see that as Beasley still.


hmmmmm... but I thought that you announced your retirement...



BG7 Lavigne said:


> I have been a member here for four years, going on five years. A lot of the time, it was fun, having some fiery debates, etc. But you just reach the point, where it is no longer too enjoyable to talk with strangers online about basketball, etc. and it just becomes a grind to post.
> 
> So out of respect, once I am eliminated from the NIT, and after R-Star wins the NCAA thing, which ever comes second, I will cease posting.
> ____________


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I got banned from the new Bulls board for saying "This is a movie about him playing basketball...." in response to a Rose jockrider saying Beasley would have too many off court distractions like this...referencing the movie Beasley is going to star in. The moderator I was responding to called Beasley "a future walking distraction with 12 paternity suits".


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's the movie Beasley's going to be in.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCn0SrfOp3E&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCn0SrfOp3E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVVb7Fxdz9w&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVVb7Fxdz9w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Seeing that video, you can tell Beasley is gonna be a match up nightmare at PF. He'll running bigger players off the court with his conditioning and speed. He'll break them down off the dribble also, with his ballhandling skills and quickness. Either that, or he'll punish them with his long range shot.


Ya and hes powerful enough to be a matchup problem with SF's...Also hes a great finisher, hes not just one of those guys who just dunks on people, b/c a lot of those guys when they come to the nba have trobule doing that on NBA playuers..BTW, has anyone listned to the podcasts from that Bulls beat site, its pretty good. They have some very good insight from a scouts perspective on him. I reccomend listenitng to it, i've heard about 8 mins of it so far and im happy./..(BG have you, your thje one guy i suspect already has)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Episode 2 is up
> 
> <object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3452503"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3452503" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>
> 
> New ESPN the Magazine cover


Yo W2M can you give me a link of teh video so i can post a link on my facebook..I couldnt find it on espns site.. only found vid one..Thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yo W2M can you give me a link of teh video so i can post a link on my facebook..I couldnt find it on espns site.. only found vid one..Thanks


Here you go

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3452503&categoryId=2459788


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I got banned from the new Bulls board for saying "This is a movie about him playing basketball...." in response to a Rose jockrider saying Beasley would have too many off court distractions like this...referencing the movie Beasley is going to star in. The moderator I was responding to called Beasley "a future walking distraction with 12 paternity suits".


What's the "new" Bulls board, somewhere you'd gone to post, or the one here?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Beasley, don't they call you the Beast?"
"They call me B-Easy...I'm smooth, I lay it in..."
"You don't get paid to make freakin' layups, you get paid to make ****ing dunks!"

Beasley to the Beach!!!! DO IT RILEY!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dornado said:


> What's the "new" Bulls board, somewhere you'd gone to post, or the one here?


RealGm. When they decided to just start axing a lot of those old admins here, like 2/3 of the Bulls board went over to there. They have a low tolerance for Michael Beasley over there though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ya and hes powerful enough to be a matchup problem with SF's...Also hes a great finisher, hes not just one of those guys who just dunks on people, b/c a lot of those guys when they come to the nba have trobule doing that on NBA playuers..BTW, has anyone listned to the podcasts from that Bulls beat site, its pretty good. They have some very good insight from a scouts perspective on him. I reccomend listenitng to it, i've heard about 8 mins of it so far and im happy./..(BG have you, your thje one guy i suspect already has)


Yeah, Doug did a pretty good job on the Bullsbeat. He literally watched every single play they were involved in in college.

Did anyone else here listen to Rose after his Bulls workout? The guy was pressing so hard, and sounded like he could start crying at certain points during the interviewing. It seemed as if he was basically begging the Bulls to take him.

I wonder if Paxson told him that they are leaning towards Beasley or something...since that was a very un-Rose like interview.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> RealGm. When they decided to just start axing a lot of those old admins here, like 2/3 of the Bulls board went over to there. They have a low tolerance for Michael Beasley over there though.


considering "...Beasley has been the consensus #1 among NBA GM's all year long...", maybe that board isn't the RealGM after all, just more of the RealHYPE :whoknows:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I want him now, he's an awesome basketballer, and has a great personality, would be great on the Heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Beasley, when asked about measuring in at 6'7.5" down at the Pre-Draft Camp, responded _"its disappointing to find out I'm a midget"_.





> Trainer: This a beast drill. Beasley, don't they call you the beast?
> 
> Beasley: [smiles] They call me B-Easy.. I'm smooth, I lay-up..


Funny guy.. :laugh:

And wow, that second episode really shows off his quickness, ballhandling, range and vert. For a guy as strong as he is, thats crazy. He has the tools to be one of the league's maddest matchup nightmares.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He shoots with range so ridiculously effortlessly. As the guy said in the video, he just needs to be pushed because he knows how good he his.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's got great charisma, I can imagine some great quotes from him in the future.

Agreed Jace, he looks to be a legit three point threat out to NBA range. His talent is unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley press conference after his Chicago workout 1
Beasley press conference after his Chicago workout 2
Beasley press conference after his Chicago workout 3


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Funny guy.. :laugh:
> 
> And wow, that second episode really shows off his quickness, ballhandling, range and vert. For a guy as strong as he is, thats crazy. He has the tools to be one of the league's maddest matchup nightmares.


Wade at 2
Marion at 3
Beasley at 4


Talk about match up problems.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

myst said:


> Wade at 2
> Marion at 3
> Beasley at 4
> 
> ...


That's scary to think of. :yay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah seriously. Drop a Diop in the middle and a defensive-minded, three-point shooting threat in a point guard and its pretty formidable. Add some decent depth and the playoffs aren't out of the question.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny thing is, we could be without both of those forwards with the potential of this offseason. There is so much mystery ahead of us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea if we can keep that lineup Myst posted, and add any solid defensive-minded center, we've got a very nice looking lineup. Definately an incredible change from last seasons..

Banks (defence, three-point threat)
Wade (slasher, mid-range game)
Marion (defence, intangibles, etc.)
Beasley (all-round scorer, rebounding)
Diop (defence, rebounding)

Thats a very versatile line-up!


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea if we can keep that lineup Myst posted, and add any solid defensive-minded center, we've got a very nice looking lineup. Definately an incredible change from last seasons..
> 
> Banks (defence, three-point threat)
> Wade (slasher, mid-range game)
> ...


4:38am!? dude, you need to get some sleep... but that sounds like a pretty good lineup!

how large a jump record-wise would be reasonable to expect? i'd say it rests on who ends up playing the five... forty wins?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

5:38 AM for me. Hey, when you need your HEAT fix...

Anyone know where to find that ESPN Beasley blog?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 5:38 AM for me. Hey, when you need your HEAT fix...
> 
> Anyone know where to find that ESPN Beasley blog?


Right here. Dont think theres a new one up though.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3450662


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jace said:


> Yeah seriously. Drop a Diop in the middle and a defensive-minded, three-point shooting threat in a point guard and its pretty formidable. Add some decent depth and the playoffs aren't out of the question.


Sign Diop. Trade Haslem + another player for Kirk Hinrich.

PG- Kirk Hinrich, Marcus Banks
SG- Dwyane Wade, Daequan Cook
SF- Shawn Marion, Dorell Wright
PF- Michael Beasley, Mark Blount
C- DeSagana Diop, Alonzo Mourning

Looks like a pretty good team, a 4-5 seed in the East.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Sign Diop. Trade Haslem + another player for Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> PG- Kirk Hinrich, Marcus Banks
> SG- Dwyane Wade, Daequan Cook
> ...


If Wade is healthy and Hinrich returns to form, that's a helluva lot better than a 4-5 seed.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Sign Diop. Trade Haslem + another player for Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> PG- Kirk Hinrich, Marcus Banks
> SG- Dwyane Wade, Daequan Cook
> ...


The starting 5 is sick but the bench sucks!

Zo is pushing 40 and the rest of them are just too inconsistent.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

#1 said:


> I want him now, he's an awesome basketballer, and has a great personality, would be great on the Heat.


Ya thats a great point. Just form a business standpoint, and for a heat fan it would benefit to get Beasley. He has more chirsma, which will mean more national hype for us. Which means more nationatly aired games and etc! Just liek if we had gotten TD rather then Shaq, we wouldnt have had as much national media attention. Shaq's personality helps, remember they had tha "Shaquille" show where htey just followed him around, look they already started doing that with Beasley. And as for Rose being very emotional i doubt thats because Paxson told him hes leaning toward Beasley, I hightly doubt they ever say anything like that to the players..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Right here. Dont think theres a new one up though.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3450662


thanks


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> If Wade is healthy and Hinrich returns to form, that's a helluva lot better than a 4-5 seed.


Yea, I was wrong. I actually see that team as a 3-4 seed, slightly behind whoever is above them. Boston isn't moving down. Detroit, even though they'll change their roster quite a bit, will stay where they are. They are not rebuilding, and Stuckey and Maxiell are going to break out next season. Orlando can't get much better, being held down by Rashard's massive contract. Unless Dwight became a lot better, that team would overtake their spot. Cleveland is a question mark, as they will probably change the supporting cast around LeBron.

That team would probably be the 3 seed. That's damn good, considering how good Boston and Detroit are.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Sign Diop. Trade Haslem + another player for Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> PG- Kirk Hinrich, Marcus Banks
> SG- Dwyane Wade, Daequan Cook
> ...


If we could get a bit of a better bench, that team would be easily up in the 3rd or 4th spot in the East. As KingOfTheHeatians said, if Hinrich could return to form, he would be a perfect player for us alongside Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Part 3 is up. They just taped it this week cause they talk about the draft being only 4 days away

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3460040"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3460040" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I want Beasley, he's funny, and I really hope he doesn't go #1, but I hope he fakes David Stern like he said. :lol:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL. Pleeease fake out David Stern...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Beasley's new blog from ESPN.com



> *THE MICHAEL BEASLEY BLOG: ONE MORE DAY*
> by Michael Beasley
> 
> So the NBA Draft is finally here. It's been a crazy ride since I announced my decision to leave Kansas State for the NBA.
> ...


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Come on ESPN, that segment was only like 3:20 this time!! 

Ah, if he really fakes out David Stern with a handshake, can you imagine how much heat he'd pick up about being immature.. Riley would probably faint on the spot.. :laugh:

_Starting at Power Forward.. #30 for the Miami Heat.. MICHAAEELL.. BEEAASSLEY!!!_


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I sure hope to hear that over the PA for the next 15 years NAB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Episode 4 is now up

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3468368"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3468368" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's much easier to watch these now without wondering if he or Mayo would be in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> It's much easier to watch these now without wondering if he or Mayo would be in Miami.


Yeah, no doubt. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So ESPN said this series is gon be 10 episodes right? That means six episodes for Beasley with the Heat? Cooll.. :biggrin:

Damn I just wana see him play..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well summer league practice begins on wednesday and the summer league games begin next week so we dont have to wait too long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really feel like hes gonna be a star down here. Wade and Beasley...the stars have aligned for us guys. Couldnt have worked out any better .


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is episode 5

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3478122"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3478122" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So he signed with Adidas?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Definitely seems like it. I believe the terms of his contract are that he gets paid* with socks instead of cash.


I wish he signed with Converse.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

He gets pain with socks? :lol:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, I meant to write that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That would be sick if he'd signed with Converse. Wade + Beasley products all over the place..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I thought for sure he would be a Nike guy.

Beasley carrying at least 20 pairs of socks: I like clean socks....I don't know why....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, when he knocked over the gift cards or whatever they were.

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Man, that's wack. I wanted him to sign with Converse.

BTW, I found this on SportingNews.com:



> "File this under wild speculation, but will Michael Beasley wear the Jumpman and Derrick Rose stick with the three stripes? If the debuts of Rose and Beasley in the Orlando Pro Summer League are any indication, Beasley could be wearing Jordan Brand while Rose will wear adidas.
> 
> t has been written by CNBC’s Darren Rovell, among others, that the shoe money just isn’t there for this season’s top draft picks. Yes, O.J. Mayo inked a four-year deal with Nike, but other than that, it has been quiet.
> 
> ...


The contrasting photo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Beas has been wearing Jordan's, but I think its just because he likes them. How awesome would it be for him to be on Team Jordan?

I think him wearing them probably has a lot to do with Carmelo wearing them. He's his favorite player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant believe Eddie Jones was on, and I guess still might be on, Team Jordan.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He still wears them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont much about shoes but these dont look like Adidas that Rose is wearing


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddie Jones was actually an All Pro once upon a time.

Those shoes that Rose is wearing kinda look like Nikes, but who knows?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Still cant believe Eddie Jones was on, and I guess still might be on, Team Jordan.


He was our leading scorer for like 4 years in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> He was our leading scorer for like 4 years in a row.


I know. You'd just expect Team Jordan to have the best of the best.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Watch the whole video, but specifically watch at 1:12

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWx4y9v7urM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWx4y9v7urM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice dunks. Dont know what you're trying to get at though.

If he signed early on in his career with Nike/Jordan then I understand why.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Isn't Mike required to wear Adidas if they sponsor him? even off the court I see KG rockin' Adidas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Michael Beasley was on with Jon Zaslow after the game against the Bulls.

Listen Here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What did he say W2M (sorry for always askin you to summarise, i dont have sound here).

Thanks for posting that EJ clip - I miss him , he really was an awesome player back in the day and he was pretty solid for us. Never as good as he was with Charlotte but he tried his heart out. I was he was part of our title team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He talked about the game against the Bulls, how Chalmers looked real good especially on D, the doctor said it was a 1 in million hit to cause the sternum injury, Coach Askins, and how he didnt know if the Heat were gonna draft him or not on draft night. Grew up a Wizards and Laker fan and grew up looking up to Dermarr Johnson, who was the hometown hero, and Carmelo Anthony, who he models his game on some, although he thinks Melo's game is much smoother


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice dunks. Dont know what you're trying to get at though.
> 
> If he signed early on in his career with Nike/Jordan then I understand why.


I'm showing you that he was the best of the best at one time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I'm showing you that he was the best of the best at one time.


Looking at the basketball players that are on Team Jordan, the list isnt that impressive so you dont really have to be the best of the best.

A lot of great athletes from other sports, but not many great Basketball players. I'm sure its probably because all the up and coming guys get their own brand created for them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Jordan#Team_Jordan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im thinkin 'not bad' until I see Fred Jones there :laugh:

What the?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess winning a slam dunk title will get you some pretty good endorsements.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Beasley was on with Sedano this morning

Listen here


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Mike Beasley was on with Sedano this morning
> 
> Listen here


The was the most unprofessional idiotic interview I've ever heard. What an awful radio host.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I want Beasley on Jordan..Converse is bad. They could've done SOO MUCH more with Dwyane Wade..Some of hte products they have of him are just stupid. I mean i get his shoes, but they've just gone bad. BTW, i know a lot of you all didnt liek his recent shoes ( I actually did compared to hte ones from last year) but they're on finishlines website for only $29...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> The was the most unprofessional idiotic interview I've ever heard. What an awful radio host.


I actually havent heard it yet. Just linked it here. Is it really bad? Sedano is usually pretty good. He used to host the 3rd shift on FOx sports radio and did the Heat pre and post game shows on the Heat radio broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's some behind the scenes footage of when Beasley 1st arrived in Miami for the press conference and meeting Riley and getting a look at the Heat locker room

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1_tiz6oNbuk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1_tiz6oNbuk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice footage. Good to see Riley friendly'ing up with Beasley. :biggrin:

Beasley seems to be pretty happy with the organisation atleast so far, and vice versa. Man it'd be great to be an NBA play, let alone a star..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess this is Michael Beasley's welcoming to the celeb life as he's made TMZ for getting rejected from entering a 21 and over club

NBA Rookie Goes Undrafted by Nightclub


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: sucks to be Beas!

Public humiliation ftl - still, he shouldnt be there anyway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

um.. :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I guess this is Michael Beasley's welcoming to the celeb life as he's made TMZ for getting rejected from entering a 21 and over club
> 
> NBA Rookie Goes Undrafted by Nightclub


Watch it all the way to the end....how the hell are they gonna make Super Mario Chalmers ride ***** in the BMW? That's that bull****!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

lol...I cracked up when I saw Super looking depressed in the back seat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i feel your pain Mike, i feel your pain. yeah, i remember going through that struggle. :biggrin:

welcome to the real world.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Poor Mario, lol.

Well, at least that video shows B-Easy and Super are becoming buddies.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

episode 6 is up (the ESPYs)

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3503487"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3503487" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting that. 

:laugh: at the Shaq impersonation. I'd watch out for those elbows when playing against the Suns, Mike


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like he is finally getting some style.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He seems like a cool dude with a colourful personality and a bit of attitude,, should hopefully be a great guy in our locker-room.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Not even played single game in the NBa and he's already wearing diamond watches and earings...Hope all of this doesn't go to his head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, Im kinda glad he didnt win the award if we're worried about his humility.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to hear he's a Cowboys fan..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.basketballforum.com/miam...almers-08-rookie-photo-shoot.html#post5625268


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Episode 7

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3510085"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3510085" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well guess he likes to tat.. Maybe it helps condition his body for the upcoming season..? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get used to the pain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Episode 8

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3520775"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3520775" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"This is Mike Beasley...and I'm really shy."

"You see this face right here, it goes like this...."

Hilarious. The thing with him and DeAndre after they played Live is probably my favorite part of the series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see him in action in our uni.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If you pause it at 3:21 they have our starting line-up and the players ratings for Live 09

Mario Chalmers-65
Dwyane Wade-92
Shawn Marion-88
Michael Beasley-78
Udonis Haslem-73

After the olympics they better raise Wade's ranking. Well actually I don't care since I'm going to be getting 2k9 anyway.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

NBA 2K > NBA Live


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah ill probably be getting 2K this year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley and DeAndre.. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I usually like 2k too, but supposidly live is making a comeback this year. They teamed up with synergy to do this update thing everyday. I can post a link later, and there's also been some weak rumors about live having a superstar mode this year, now that would be nice... I can't wait for madden this week


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm.. I dunno. The last Live game I liked was.. 05? The one with Melo on the cover. After that I think 2K surpassed it.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

hope b-ea$y has enough ca$h left to live on

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3533845"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3533845" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure he got a pretty good deal for putting that company on ESPN.com.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ Yea definately. Nice fix-up for his ride though, Mike Beasley need something like that in Miami.

Dude almost got hit by a bus too.. :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Dude almost got hit by a bus too.. :uhoh:


Yeah, that was a close call there :laugh:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, at least we know he doesn't care about the environment driving that thing around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Its a big car, like his personality

That bus nearly took him out hard!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol::lol: That bus almost killed him!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, Beas is nowhere near humble. we need papa Zo and Wade to bring him down to earth. im not saying it cuz of the last episode. just something i noticed since he got drafted.

as far as the Hummer, why?! what the hell man?! seriously, thats the ugliest car anyone can have. actually, its not even a car, its a ****ing tank.

oh well, if thats what makes him happy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah hes larger than life alright...hes gonna get his ego checked at some point this season, and ill bet it happens early.

Unless he dominates and puts up 20/10 straight away...then he can do what he likes :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Yeah hes larger than life alright...hes gonna get his ego checked at some point this season, and ill bet it happens early.
> 
> Unless he dominates and puts up 20/10 straight away...then he can do what he likes :laugh:


in that case i want someone to block him nasty when the season starts. its the usual introduction to the NBA for rookies.:biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The fact that Beasley is a somewhat undersized power forward, I can basically guarantee you that he will get blocked big time pretty early on.

Hes got confidence, the kid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I feel he's gona get blocked by some eager defender, probably early in his first game. He'll take it kinda soft when he should throw it down, and he'll get blocked by an NBA defender (what happened in OSL with Tyrus Thomas / Cedric Simmons).

As far as the hummer, I'm not a big hummer guy but the size of that thing should protect him. Least he don't ride a bike.. :biggrin:


----------

